# The new DW Photo comp #2 2011



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the new DW photo competition!

The theme for this competition - # 2 - is "Relax!"

The rules, please read them:

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work. (We will know if it is not)
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. If your entry does not meet with all the above, It will NOT be short listed.

The prize?......Nothing. The new comps are being run just for the glory of having your photo short listed and put up for the vote.

I'll add at this point that I know it's easy to trawl the archives, but I'd encourage you to get out and shoot something specifically for this. You can interpret the theme as you like - maybe it's something you find relaxing, maybe it's someone or something being lazy or someone being waited on or .... it's entirely up to you 

Have fun guys, and good luck!

Maxtor and bretti_kivi
__________________


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

*Relaxed*










You can't beat a cat for the ability to relax, we have 2 and this one is normally on the go constantly but caught her having 5 minutes nap today.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Barney relaxing after hours of fun in the garden playing...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Dreamy dayzzzz....!​









(in the back of my Land Rover Defender.....the full set as far as Labrador colours go)


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

I will probably get shot for posting this but hey its for a good cause


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump :wave:


Maxtor.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I have no pets so it will have to be a pair of cortinas


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't think of a better way.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Not the best picture technically i know but if you want relax then this says it in one!!
Murphy the laziest dog in the world








I really must start working on my photo quality
Ming the dog lover


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quincy stressing out on the little uns. bed.
he is only 8 months old and should keep growing till he is 4. Oh joy....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Spiritual by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Brazo - cracking pic!!

A bit left field but I find this recent camping pic quite relaxing to look at!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Gentle stroll on the beach in Perranporth. Older daughter is just out of shot and although she wasnt relaxing daddy certainly was.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I relaxed here during 3 days 'Training' on the new SLK, CLS, C Class Saloon and Coupe in Alicante


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

thankyou ladies and gentlemen... entries are now closed. I'll talk with Maxtor about the shortlist and get the poll up soon.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, the poll is now up.

I'm disappointed that at least two good shots were ruled out as they're too big. Read the rules, please!


Bret


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like mine was too big. I did resize it using FastStone Photo Resizer but I think the border might have made it bigger?


----------

